# كيف أنشيء شبكة إنترنت منزلية لاسلكية بإستخدام وصلة USB High Speed Modem



## drx3x (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

إخوتي... كيف أنشيء شبكة إنترنت منزلية لاسلكية بإستخدام وصلة (كونكت) USB High Speed Modem

وهذا رابط الوصلة http://www.huawei.com/mobileweb/en/products/view.do?id=1300

وربطها بجهاز Alfa أو Router من شركة Tenda

علماً أنني أعمل كومبيوتر مكتبي عادي بنظام XP Pro. SP3 

وهذا رابط الرواتر http://www.tenda.cn/product/show.php?productid-332.html

حاولت وحاولت لحد ما طلع الشيب براسي وبدون فائدة.... آمل أن أجد الحل لديكم إخوتي الكرام...

شكراً لكم مقدماً....


----------

